# Alternative work schedule to reduce exposure?



## IamTheDude

Tried to figure out the best place to put this (admins feel free to put it a different place)....

Currently with the situation in the world, it might be a good idea to find away to reduce our exposure via an alternative work schedule. Has anyone attempted or done this? Does it work (logistically)? What is the schedule?

I'm on the union board on my department, to be clear I don't give a shit about any extras for us (we signed up for this, don't be a fucking snowflake), I'm really just curious if departments have adopted an alternative work schedule to reduce overall exposure.

Also hoping that any officers that get this; #1 live through it, #2 get 111F

Thanks


----------



## Bloodhound

IamTheDude said:


> Tried to figure out the best place to put this (admins feel free to put it a different place)....
> 
> Currently with the situation in the world, it might be a good idea to find away to reduce our exposure via an alternative work schedule. Has anyone attempted or done this? Does it work (logistically)? What is the schedule?
> 
> I'm on the union board on my department, to be clear I don't give a shit about any extras for us (we signed up for this, don't be a fucking snowflake), I'm really just curious if departments have adopted an alternative work schedule to reduce overall exposure.
> 
> Also hoping that any officers that get this; #1 live through it, #2 get 111F
> 
> Thanks


We've created "furlough" days for everyone 1 day per rotation. Basically, everyone gets one of their days off per rotation, paid, to not come to work and reduce exposure. Probably will go through the beginning of May.


----------



## pd12cl

IamTheDude said:


> Tried to figure out the best place to put this (admins feel free to put it a different place)....
> 
> we run with our minimum manning (4) and everyone else scheduled that day is "on call". It rotates every week. Some weeks guys only come in two out of four, others three out of four. It's been working well.
> 
> Currently with the situation in the world, it might be a good idea to find away to reduce our exposure via an alternative work schedule. Has anyone attempted or done this? Does it work (logistically)? What is the schedule?
> 
> I'm on the union board on my department, to be clear I don't give a shit about any extras for us (we signed up for this, don't be a fucking snowflake), I'm really just curious if departments have adopted an alternative work schedule to reduce overall exposure.
> 
> Also hoping that any officers that get this; #1 live through it, #2 get 111F
> 
> Thanks


----------



## RodneyFarva

We are being held at gun point against our will.

I'm kidding of course, however I heard the Waltham dispatchers were on 14 on 14 off.


----------



## mpd61

RodneyFarva said:


> We are being held at gun point against our will.
> 
> I'm kidding of course, however I heard the Waltham dispatchers were on 14 on 14 off.


Those Phukkahs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## j809

I was wondering for those of us that have colonial for extra disability insurance. If you’re out for 2 weeks would you get paid ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sooty

Are your agencies allowing, or mandating, or otherwise supporting your use of PPE - or "does it make you look scary"? 

Yeah off the side of the topic I know... but I've heard from a few medical types that are getting sniffed at for wearing PPE and "scaring patients."


----------



## Bloodhound

Sooty said:


> Are your agencies allowing, or mandating, or otherwise supporting your use of PPE - or "does it make you look scary"?
> 
> Yeah off the side of the topic I know... but I've heard from a few medical types that are getting sniffed at for wearing PPE and "scaring patients."


Encouraged when having close contact with the public.


----------



## LA Copper

My department has temporarily allowed officers to wear BDUs, face masks, and latex gloves while on patrol. It's good to see our command staff is taking it seriously and trying to take care of its officers. We've been pretty lucky so far; "only" 36 of us have been diagnosed with it to date.


----------



## Sooty

That's 36 too many LA! 

Be safe out there people!!


----------



## BxDetSgt

We have allowed to adjust tours to lessen contact and exposure. Basically I have guys alternating 4x12 and 8x4. After the 4x12 they can do a midnight into next day and be off until the 4x12 the following day. It works for Investigative units, and could probably be adjusted for patrol ops. We have been so busy however that the schedule has collapsed.


----------



## pahapoika

Back during the AIDS epidemic there were regular mandates coming down to protect line staff. Minimum staffing, universal precautions, response procedures, etc.

Of course most of that went out the window , but we were still required to "maintain the same level of care". Even the Union's response at the time was , protect yourself and your family ! You can always get another job.

Obviously being under microscope it's tough to walk that fine line between doing your job and unnecessary exposure . Plus there's no other job out there that compares to the pension and benefits .

Be safe out there kids


----------



## Kilvinsky

We just started a 3 on, 3 off schedule. One day per cycle is a COVID day. It's not a bad deal. One less day at that asylum. For me, it's my first day back, I don't go in. For some, it's their last day. It's all good.


----------



## USAF286

We haven’t adjusted our manning or scheduling yet...but we have been trying to handle as much as we can over the phone and limiting contact with the public. OT is definitely scarce though because people are coming to work now just out of pure boredom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrol22

We went from a 4/2 to a 3/3 - still 8 hour shifts. We did this by putting SROs, CP, traffic, etc back into patrol. We also reduced our shift minimums and send people home at anything above minimum. So it’s possible that we only have to work a 2/4 if nobody calls out for whatever reason.


----------



## Sgt Jack

Still stuck with a crappy 5&2


----------



## Kilvinsky

When I started my current job, I went from a 4 & 2 at the previous job, to a 5 & 2 and the shock was a lot. I learned what it meant to work FULL TIME! The academy didn't count, it was school!

Not long ago we were instructed to just go in and deal with illness like it was a broken leg. We fought tooth and nail and never fully won, but stood out ground and didn't lose either. Now, things are different and they're actually looking out for us. All it takes is a few deaths I guess.


----------

